# Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello

I have a 2000 V6 Passat Sedan.
I have had the P0421 and P0431 codes fault about 8 months ago. I took it to the dealer and at first they said I needed new Cats. They cleared the codes and then a few months later the same codes appeared. They cleared them again and tested the cats and told me that the cats were ok. I never had them replaced. Then after 3 months of driving they appeared again.
When the car is started the Check Engine light comes on then after a few minutes the emissions workshop light comes on.
I found a TSB # 0513 UPDATE PROGRAMMING FOR CATALYTIC CONVERTER SYSTEM. ( NHTSA ITEM NUMBER - 10016097 )
So I thought that this was the answer, they have an updated program with relaxed specs for the cats. When I called the dealer and told him about TSB 0513 he told me that my car didn't fall under this TSB. So what 2000 Passat is this TSB for the 4 cly? Or is the dealer giving me a bunch of BS.

The car is still under warranty for about another month.
Is it true that the cats are not covered under the 10 Year 100k warranty?
Also under the warranty will they pull and tell me the Fault Codes, or will they charge me for that?
Thanks


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults (murphysf)*

10 year 100000 mile warranty is on 4 cylinder engines only. Usually just for the 2.0's too. The federal emissions warranty is 8 years/80k and covers cats and the ECU.
Also, even if there was a TSB for your car, that doesn't meant that the TSB is still active. They expire. IM me your VIN and I can look it up for you.


_Modified by dangerous_dave at 11:38 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults (dangerous_dave)*

did you ever fix this what was it


----------



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults (nu2dubbing)*

So the problem was that the ECU needed to be updated per the Technical Service Bulletin
Get this, we had it at the Dealer 6 times, in the past year, every month or so it would throw cat codes for both the left and right cat. The dealer was never able to nail it down, at one point they quoted the r&r of the two cats.
After the second visit I did some research and learned of the TSB. I contacted the dealer and mention the TSB and dealer said that the tSB didn't cover my car. Last month when the codes appeared again I did more research, found out which ECU numbers need the TSB software update. I then checked the # of the ECU and sure enough it was one of the ones that need the update.
I called the dealer and mentioned this and now their story was that they tried to update the ECU and the car wouldn't take the update. At this time I knew I was getting the run around. I told the dealer that they built the car and put it on the road and there is a tsb to fix this and that they have caused me trouble for the past year. They guy got mad at me and told me to bring the car in and he would update the ECU and then he was Done with Me! Wow, what an attitude. The car was brought in and they updated the ECU at least they said they did. I'm thinking of reporting this to the BAR as failed cat codes are an emissions issue.


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults (murphysf)*

does it cover an 2002 3.0 ?


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Fault Codes P0421 & P0431 and TSB 0513 Catalysts Faults (murphysf)*

Quote: So the problem was that the ECU needed to be updated per the Technical Service Bulletin
Get this, we had it at the Dealer 6 times, in the past year, every month or so it would throw cat codes for both the left and right cat. The dealer was never able to nail it down, at one point they quoted the r&r of the two cats.
After the second visit I did some research and learned of the TSB. I contacted the dealer and mention the TSB and dealer said that the tSB didn't cover my car. Last month when the codes appeared again I did more research, found out which ECU numbers need the TSB software update. I then checked the # of the ECU and sure enough it was one of the ones that need the update.
I called the dealer and mentioned this and now their story was that they tried to update the ECU and the car wouldn't take the update. At this time I knew I was getting the run around. I told the dealer that they built the car and put it on the road and there is a tsb to fix this and that they have caused me trouble for the past year. They guy got mad at me and told me to bring the car in and he would update the ECU and then he was Done with Me! Wow, what an attitude. The car was brought in and they updated the ECU at least they said they did. I'm thinking of reporting this to the BAR as failed cat codes are an emissions issue. 
************************************
I'm having this issue as well. I contacted a dealer and they gave me the same story that the TSB doesn't cover my VIN.
How did you find out what ECU #'s are covered?

_Modified by afawal at 9:29 AM 2-25-2010_


_Modified by afawal at 4:49 AM 3-4-2010_


----------



## jimmy154 (May 19, 2009)

afawal said:


> How did you find out what ECU #'s are covered?
> 
> _Modified by afawal at 9:29 AM 2-25-2010_
> 
> ...


Yes, I wish I had that information too. The TSB are good for the life of the car? Looks like murphysf has this problem fixed in 2009 and the TSB is for 2000 and 2001 VW's as far as I know. I would like to get this problem fixed. I have been having trouble getting a sticker with this code for years.


----------

